

Zynga readies private cloud to run partners games  - thebootstrapper
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-57388112-250/zynga-readies-private-cloud-to-run-partners-games/

======
zerop
Do you think they would be using openstack/eucalyptus/opennebula kind of
platforms to build their private cloud

~~~
gm
This is the most complete public release of info about zCloud that I can see
out there:

[http://code.zynga.com/2011/08/meet-zcloud-the-private-
cloud-...](http://code.zynga.com/2011/08/meet-zcloud-the-private-cloud-
infrastructure-behind-zynga/)

